# Dyna-tech Frame Wanted



## Uphill Phil (27 Jul 2008)

*Dyna-tech Frame No Longer Wanted*

I am after a Raleigh Dyna-tech road frame, 1990s, in good restorable condition. Any model considered, but ideally 700 series. Size 21.5"/54cm or slightly smaller. Can anbody help please?


----------



## spandex (27 Jul 2008)

I would love to say yes as I was striping one down at the end of last year. Then I got nicked from my back yard


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jul 2008)

I have a Dynatech 405Ti (I think) frame and forks, in purple. Cromoly frame with titanium top and down tubes, IIRC. One of the gear lever bosses has a stripped thread, but it would make a good fixie. PM me if you're keen.


----------



## mickle (30 Jul 2008)

Uphill Phil said:


> I am after a Raleigh Dyna-tech...


 I don't want to pish on your parade or owt but why? It is both a Raleigh _and_ an old lugged & bonded frame. They're not pretty to look at, have limited if any historical interest and I can't believe you'd trust the structural integrity of one enough to actually ride it.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> I don't want to pish on your parade or owt but why? It is both a Raleigh _and_ an old lugged & bonded frame. They're not pretty to look at, have limited if any historical interest and I can't believe you'd trust the *structural integrity* of one enough to actually ride it.



Ermm...tell on!
Should I leave mine hanging on the wall then?


----------



## dodgy (30 Jul 2008)

I can understand why someone would want an old Dynatech. They evoke some pleasant memories for me. Personally I'd like a Dynatech with a pair of those Trimmel forks fitted, I used to eye the one that Barry Clarke used to ride for Raleigh with envy 

Dave.


----------



## kyuss (30 Jul 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Ermm...tell on!
> Should I leave mine hanging on the wall then?



The lugs are glued rather than welded and are famous for coming unstuck.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jul 2008)

Well, I knew they were glued, but if it's not come unstuck in 14 years I doubt it will...
Famous last words, I expect.


----------



## spandex (30 Jul 2008)

All the tubing is such a tight fit in the lugs that when they put the frame togever the tubing would push out most of the glue leaving it weaker.


----------



## yenrod (30 Jul 2008)

Last I recall about these frames was - flex!


----------



## Uphill Phil (30 Jul 2008)

Doc
I'm currently chasing down one in Glasgow that sounds quite hopeful, but I can't resolve the issue until early next week. I may come back to you then if it doesn't work out. Pity about the stripped thread though ......

Mickle
Sorry if I'm the odd one out, but I like both the look and ride of Dyna-techs, I have fond memories of one I used to own, and I wish I'd never parted with it.

Dodgy
There's room for you under my umbrella!


----------



## bagpuss (5 Aug 2008)

A good mate of mine has a complete Dyna-tech ,wild paint finish . It is A1 nick having had little use.Sach new success group set.He is thinking of selling ,i will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Uphill Phil (5 Aug 2008)

Bagpss
A kind thought, but I am really not interested in a complete bike

Doc
I have PM'd you


----------



## ASC1951 (6 Aug 2008)

I have an unused 1990s Dynatech MTB (yes, I know) frame on which I did about 100 miles before discovering that Campag's attempt at an MTB groupset was absolute pants, particularly their rubbish twistgrip shifters. 

Any use?


----------



## mickle (6 Aug 2008)

You have a Campag mountainbike groupset for sale with a free Dynatech frame ASC1951?

I might be interested.


----------



## ASC1951 (8 Aug 2008)

I wasn't intending to dispose of the Campag groupset, mickle, which has had minimal wear and isn't MTB-specific so far as I can tell, but I can't see that I am very likely to do anything with the Dynatech frame. Rigid forks, Girvin Flex-stem and canti brakes....


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2008)

Got a picture of it?


----------



## Uphill Phil (12 Aug 2008)

I am still in the market for a Dyna-tech road frame.
Come on guys 'n' gals - someone must have one lurking in the potting shed, hanging in the outside loo or hidden under Granny's four-poster. The way things are going, I'll have to wait for e-bay to come up trumps ......


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2008)

Do I take it you don't want my one then? No worries, I'll fixie it...


----------



## Uphill Phil (12 Aug 2008)

Doc
I PM'd you - didn't you get it?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2008)

No, I didn't
There is a member called the doctor (note the space) I don't have a space - it's all one word.


----------



## Uphill Phil (12 Aug 2008)

Doc
Oh sod it - that must have confused him! I'll try again.


----------



## ASC1951 (15 Aug 2008)

mickle said:


> Got a picture of it?


I don't own a camera


----------



## Uphill Phil (8 Sep 2008)

Okay it's all over now. 
E-bay came up trumps with a 700 Ti frame the right size, in excellent condition, and with a Campag s/post, headset and b/b thrown in.
Thanks to everyone who showed an interest.
Oh, just one more thing .... I don't suppose anyone out there has a NOS Campag Delta brakeset they'd like to donate to a good home?

No, I didn't think so!


----------

